# Phone Numbers



## 911 (Jul 7, 2019)

When I still worked, I was able to search for anyone’s phone number using a program that law enforcement has at their disposal. Since I left the State Police, I find it difficult to locate a phone number without having to pay. 

I have checked with my fellow Troopers and asked if they knew of a way for me to locate a phone number. I did get a few suggestions, but they didn’t work.

Does anyone know of a way to find a phone number without having to pay? BTW, I do know of one way, but it’s not legal. So, if you suggest using S______.
Forget it. I won’t use it.


----------



## Mike (Jul 7, 2019)

I used to be able to use White Pages for the USA
which was free, I haven't tried for several years to
find a number over there.

Usually in most countries the main telephone
company has a free directory.

When they started charging for numbers here,
the call boxes were free to find a number from.

If you want a company number in the UK, you
go to "Say No To 0871", they will find any other
number for any company, 0871 is a premium #.

Mike.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Try truepeoplesearch.com

I was surprised at info they give, including landlines and cell phone numbers.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2019)

I have used Truepeoplesearch and agree it is great.  Also, if you type in "name of city" white pages, you often will get free access to the white pages in a format similar to the paper white pages we used to get. Of course that does not help with cell numbers, but you can get land lines


----------



## 911 (Jul 7, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Try truepeoplesearch.com
> 
> I was surprised at info they give, including landlines and cell phone numbers.



I was given truepeoplesearch by one of my fellow Troopers, but it came back as "Not able to find." Here, I discovered that I was spelling the name wrong. It works great.

I'm very surprised that the site shows cell phone numbers. Before, I needed a search warrant to get a cell number. 

Thank you.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 7, 2019)

I remember when cellphones first came out where everyone could afford to get one, and there was this ad on TV where there was this woman on an exercycle in a fitness center and she was saying how exciting it was that she was now so "reachable".

Are we still thrilled about that?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2019)

I guard my cellphone number closely and rarely give it to companies, salesmen or other contacts that might let it loose in the wild.  My landline gets such ridiculous number of spam calls that I've turned the ringer off and just check the messages every few days.
I really, really don't want my mobile number spoiled in that same way.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 10, 2019)

if I'm looking for some one,I use the white pages,in the future will try your recommendation,Applecruncher
I give my cellphone# to only family&close friends


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I remember when cellphones first came out where everyone could afford to get one, and there was this ad on TV where there was this woman on an exercycle in a fitness center and she was saying how exciting it was that she was now so "reachable".
> 
> Are we still thrilled about that?


LOL! I prefer not to be reachable.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

@StarSong 

Try looking yourself up on truepeoplesearch.com
You might be unpleasantly surprised...I sure was.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2019)

After going through all that they led you through, you had to pay for more.  You can't trust these things. One had me married and possibly with children. But for the children info, you'd have to pay.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

@Olivia

Not sure who you mean by "they", but truepeoplesearch.com never requested payment of any kind and the searches were very simple. I used it to search as did several people I know.  Everything was correct, including cell phone numbers and previous addresses going back as far as 30+ years.  There was only one error and it was minor (someone was listed as a relative who I've never heard of).

OTOH, someone I know who guards their personal contact carefully was relieved to not find their. phone numbers.

However, I'm not aware of anyone being asked for payment.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm not sure how to respond to that except that I'm not making it up. It went through a lot of long wait times while they--truepeoplesearch.com--did their thing. And then after having just about zero info on me, they offered more on me for pay and then a monthly membership. I'm not surprised that it would be a pay thing. That's how most of them are if you want all the info they say they can get for you.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

@Olivia 

I did not and I am not accusing you of making anything up.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Olivia
> 
> I did not and I am not accusing you of making anything up.



I know you're not accusing me of making it up. I just wanted anyone reading this to know I'm not. I would love to have others try it and maybe there is something about my name that they just couldn't find anything about. My last name was not on their list at all. I had to post my entire name to get any kind of record to get them searching which came up with only the barest things.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

Olivia, fair enough.

Also, I've never gone further than the initial search on that site, which showed a considerable amount of information.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 10, 2019)

Here in Canada if you call 411 you can ask for any number that would normally be a listed number and an operator will give it to you.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Here in Canada if you call 411 you can ask for any number that would normally be a listed number and an operator will give it to you.


Even mobile numbers, or is that still just landlines?


----------



## 911 (Jul 11, 2019)

Here in the U.S., we can dial 800-free-411 and get a name an number also. At the beginning, we have to tolerate a 10 second ad, but then the computer generated operator gives the number. However, on Sunday, when I was attempting to find a number, the computer tried and tried, but never got the last name correct, so after trying for almost 20 minutes, I gave up.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I remember when cellphones first came out where everyone could afford to get one, and there was this ad on TV where there was this woman on an exercycle in a fitness center and she was saying how exciting it was that she was now so "reachable".
> 
> Are we still thrilled about that?



NO!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Even mobile numbers, or is that still just landlines?




Landlines AND cell phone numbers.
As I suggested, try looking yourself up.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Landlines AND cell phone numbers.
> As I suggested, try looking yourself up.



I was actually asking about Canada's 411 - whether it reports both land and cell numbers.  

In response to your comment, I did indeed look myself up.  My landline is listed but not my cell number. Whew!


----------

